# Tail bag! How to put on!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hey! I got a sleazy sleepwear tail bag for Christmas and don't have a clue how to put it in!:lol: lol anyone wanna help? Here is what it looks like!*
Solid Lycra Tie Tail Bag - Sleazy Sleepwear for Horses


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you tie it to the rug or the horses tail, remember never to tie it to the dock, it can cut of circulation and cause the tail to fall out.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well how do you tie it to the tail?*


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I suppose you would just knot it in under the dock? I'm not compleatly sure, my tail bag has a velcro attatchment.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i have used tail bags like that before i have always braid the tail and then put the bag on lace the ties through the braid once and not in the dock ..( really to short any how ) but good rule of thumb and tie it. hope that helps


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok, you have to braid the tail, and then weave the strings a couple of time in and out, then tie it a couple times


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i can never get them to stay in. but that is what i do... braid the tail and tie it into the braids.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*See, but wouldn't that make the tail wavy? *


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yes............


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Then there must be another way to do it, because it says it helps the tail lie flat.:lol:*


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

you have to tie the strings in knots for it to stayin. and who doesnt what a wavy tail, they are pretty!!!!!!!!!! tail bags are to keep the horses tail from draging on the ground, so it can be nice and claean for show


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well, when the horse has a straight mane and wavy tail.... :lol: lol i will have to use it before shows in the trailer!*


----------

